# Then and now, Quinn :) (post yours too)



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Where oh where does the time go??? I have watched Quinn, as well as our other forum pup growing like weeds on miracle grow! 

I would love to see everyone's then and now too  So please post yours!

Here's Quinn fast approaching 6 mo 

Quinn about 5 weeks









about 8 weeks 









About 6 months


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm loving this, although you all have probably seen them before. Here's Penny.....

at 4 weeks, when we first met. Love at first sight !!!










As a toddler:










And now at 4 years old:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito at 9 weeks









Vito at 7 months


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love these threads! Can I post a before and after of my foster dog? He came in with mange and now has all his coat back! But he wasn't a puppy when I got him.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OH HOW I WISH I KNEW WHAT RESCUE MR T LOOKED LIKE AS A PUP ...
SOOO ...

*THEN *

*:heartbeat*

*NOW*












BUT WE HAVE AN INTRUDER HERE ... 
MR T'S FAVORITE GIRLFRIEND ... 
WHO DID COME TO US AS A PUP 


*THEN*














*NOW*















*P.S. I FINALLY GOT A DIGITAL CAMERA *
*BUT HAVEN'T USED IT YET  *


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I love these threads! Can I post a before and after of my foster dog? He came in with mange and now has all his coat back! But he wasn't a puppy when I got him.


I want to see!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

for some reason, the uploader isn't working for me  Love everyones then & now's


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

ok, now they took....1. Ike at 6 weeks 2. Ike at 3 months
3. Ike at 5 months 4. Ike at 11 months 5. Ike at 18 months


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Simply amazing pics guys. T&T is that second and third pics you posted a Bull Mastiff? Whats it's name? We saw one in PetsMart named Winston.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*My foster dog Wade*

This is Wade my foster dog. Rescue got him from the shelter in Feb, first one is his intake picture, he had mange. Second set is now after his mange has been treated and his coat grew back. I call him Marmaduke in a Golden Retriever suit!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Wade is soooo huge! Once his coat finishes filling out, he'll be awesome. He kinda reminds me a gwaky 13 year old boy with those long thin legs..

B!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Cisco the day we brought him home at 8 weeks:









Cisco at 6 years, 8 months with Riot the day after we brought him home at 9 weeks:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

scarletts_daddy said:


> simply Amazing Pics Guys. T&t Is That Second And Third Pics You Posted A Bull Mastiff? Whats It's Name? We Saw One In Petsmart Named Winston.


English Mastiff !
I Call Her "Toutoune" = Big Chunky Thing
She's Actually A French Speaking American !
Petsmart ?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Oh Wade is soooo huge! Once his coat finishes filling out, he'll be awesome. He kinda reminds me a gwaky 13 year old boy with those long thin legs..
> 
> B!


That's exactly it! The gawky 13 year old boy that needs to fill out! hahaha. There was a period of time after his mange treatment started that he lost almost all his coat and he was sooooo skinny you could feel every knuckle in his backbone, his hips bones stuck out and you could count his ribs from across the room. Now his coat is growing and he's getting beautiful feathers on his tail. He is filling out too, and getting nice and solid. And he's a big clown. Love this boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

kgiff said:


> Cisco the day we brought him home at 8 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! I LOVE those pics, your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

[B said:


> mylissyk[/b];584775]This is Wade my foster dog. Rescue got him from the shelter in Feb, first one is his intake picture, he had mange. Second set is now after his mange has been treated and his coat grew back. I call him Marmaduke in a Golden Retriever suit!


*mylissyk*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here's Tilly as a baby...aged 12 weeks









Here she is at about 10 months...with very littel coat!

















and now at 4 years...









Harry then









Harry now


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My Quinn - at 8 weeks and now 11 months - seems like yesterday that we went to choose the little s*d!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is Fergus! (Lily was a grown-up lady when I brought her home)

A sign of things to come at 10 weeks: innocent look with his face covered in dirt:










Fergus a few weeks shy of 1 year:


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's Sienna at 7 weeks and at around 15 months- she is now 19 months.


----------



## maggie'smommy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Maggie Then and Now*

Here's the Moo As a baby, then at about 8 months, then with her raccoon friend Ricky, and now (she just turned 3 on August 23rd). She's such a good girl!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, wait a minute - we need more on the story of her raccoon friend!

Faith at her foster home - *we're guessing she's around 5 months old here - anyone else have an idea about her age in this photo?*












and now at approx 4 years old


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oliver 7weeks









Oliver, turned 6yrs just last week 









Gracie 7 weeks









Gracie will be 5yrs on 26th September (taking BOB despite the mud)









Gabriella 3 days, (lilac ribbon closest to Gracie's tail)









Gabby 6 Weeks, 









Gabby 16mths


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Chloe*

I do want to hear more about the raccoon.. That is such a cute picture with it peeking in the door with the dog beside! lol

Does anyone know how to change .bmp files to . jpg.. All Chloes baby pictures are in .bmp form and will not upload..


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I just found some puppy pics of Pinja and wanted to share them with you as well .. great topic for a thread btw 

.. Pinja's just turned 5 in July .. but I love to think of her when she's been a puppy .. she's been soooo good and sweet.. but have a look yourself 



























..my daughter Leah and Pinja .. what a dream team :bowl:









and now she's a grown-up beautiful and still very sweet girl


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

dogluver04 said:


> I do want to hear more about the raccoon.. That is such a cute picture with it peeking in the door with the dog beside! lol
> 
> Does anyone know how to change .bmp files to . jpg.. All Chloes baby pictures are in .bmp form and will not upload..


Usually you can change this by doing a "save as" in the save menu and at the bottom there should be a drop down at the bottom to choose file type. Some software will not let you do this though.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's Marley!

Much bigger than he was, but still not big enough for people to stop thinking he's a COCKER SPANIEL!!!! Don't know why but my pics are round the wrong way!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's WAY adorable. He has such a sweet, innocent face. What a love bug !!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow - 7 1/2 weeks









Willow - 5 months









Willow - nearly 9 months










Diesel -8 weeks









Diesel -4 months









Diesel - 2 years


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Sammy and I on the first day I got her. And when she was 5 months...She is 10 months now...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> This is Wade my foster dog. Rescue got him from the shelter in Feb, first one is his intake picture, he had mange. Second set is now after his mange has been treated and his coat grew back. I call him Marmaduke in a Golden Retriever suit!


Awww  what a happy guy now!!!
You did great with him  He looks amazing!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's not an intruder!!! He's family 



T&T said:


> OH HOW I WISH I KNEW WHAT RESCUE MR T LOOKED LIKE AS A PUP ...
> SOOO ...
> 
> *THEN *
> ...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> That's exactly it! The gawky 13 year old boy that needs to fill out! hahaha. There was a period of time after his mange treatment started that he lost almost all his coat and he was sooooo skinny you could feel every knuckle in his backbone, his hips bones stuck out and you could count his ribs from across the room. Now his coat is growing and he's getting beautiful feathers on his tail. He is filling out too, and getting nice and solid. And he's a big clown. Love this boy.


Could Wade become a Failed Foster boy


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

SimTek said:


> Here is Sammy and I on the first day I got her. And when she was 5 months...She is 10 months now...


What great pics for comparison  Handsome boy!!!


Wow, these were ALL beautiful!!! All these puppy pics are way too adorable, and how fast they've grown into such gorgeous goldens 

Keep em coming


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

old Gold Mum2001 said:


> he's Not An Intruder!!! He's Family


Miss T (the intruder ) Says "Thanks" & Sends You Lots Of Drooly Kisses !


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

T&T said:


> Miss T (the intruder ) Says "Thanks" & Sends You Lots Of Drooly Kisses !


 
Sorry bout that 

SHE is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally
Sevenweeks















One Year


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tally is GORGEOUS!!!  Love the pics!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango
8weeks








8 months


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker at 6 weeks old:










And taken on Sunday (Turned 2 on Sept 1st) :










Tuck's the one on the right, and you guys don't know Ozzie yet cuz I don't seem to post here much anymore haha.


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Such a fun thread! They do grow SO fast!! 


Darby at 7 weeks, when we first brought her home:


















Darby now, at 5 months and one week: 



















And of course, my 'first born', our long-haired dachshund:

When we first got him at 9 weeks (and a whopping 2 lbs!):









Now, at almost a year:









Both the 'furkids', then:









Both the 'furkids', now:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVING THIS THREAD...I had Penny on earlier, and Maggie Moo wanted her turn.......

Her first day home... a little bonding nibble with dad:









Chillin on the couch 









The teenage years:









And now:


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's baby Maddie at 10 or 11 weeks (I forget how old) and Maddie now at almost 7 months!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> And now:


ooooh its the air kong!! Is it a big hit with Maggie? Harry loves his more than life itself...infact I think he loves it more than he loves me...if he had to choose between me and the air kong, I couldn't call it...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy 

#1 - 5 weeks at the breader(bad pictures, and excuse my broken finger :doh
#2 - 7 weeks when we brought him home
#3 - 4 months - bambi stage
#4 - 9 months, eating my tiger..
#5 - 14 months, hangen out with Mom at the beach..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ooooh its the air kong!! Is it a big hit with Maggie? Harry loves his more than life itself...infact I think he loves it more than he loves me...if he had to choose between me and the air kong, I couldn't call it...


OMG, yes, Maggie LOVES it !!! It is the only thing she'll retrieve ( not even tennis balls !!). And Penny loves the little ones without the rope. We've gone thru so many it's not even funny. I buy them in bulk. Penny's get SO gross ( without the rope, you actually have to handle them !! YUCK) and first they split and eventually, they completely come apart and she even wants the old icky half-ones. Hubby calls them bone on the half shell !!!! lol. It's a real trick breaking in a new one.... usually involving smearing pnut butter all over it for a day or two. They really are their favorite toys. I've finally gotten Penny interested in the soft frisbee but Maggie only wants her "tennis bone" as we call them.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oooh Ive not tried any others...Ive never needed to as Harry is seriously besotted with his 'throwy' as we call it...I have tried weaning him on to tennis balls (as the throwy thing is so bulky to carry in my 'dog bag') but he wants nothing to do with them...

we have also gone through several but it is normally down to my terrible aim and they often land in trees or down ditches...when we are out on walks I have to pick it up everytime we pass another dog as once a silly lab decided to try and pull it out of Harry's mouth...oooh dear, he didn't try it again! So to be safe I have to hide it as it does look very tempting to other dogs!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Kuddles*

At 6 weeks old and Now @ 5 yrs.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Nemo*

At 8 weeks and Now @ 4yrs.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Alina*

At 8 weeks old and Now @ 3 yrs old.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Jesse*

At 8 weeks and Now @ 2 yrs old.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Boy how they change huh? All are so sweet looking! I love this thread!
Thanks for sharing everyone!
Give your kids hugs!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Angel*

I forgot Angel, even tho she is not a Goldie...

At 8 weeks and Now @ 2 yrs old.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Our Mastiff & Great Dane*

1st, Harmony @ 8 weeks & Now at 3 yrs old
2nd, Akeil @ 8 weeks & Now @ 1 yr old.

I do not have puppy pic's of Tiffany or Delilah as pups since we got them as adults...


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe

8 weeks









6 months








now-2 1/2 years


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Zoe looks like a polar bear cub in that first picture.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, these are a GREAT looking group of puppers we all have !!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What kind of dog is Angle?? Shes BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

*Gunner from puppy to now*

The date on the last one is wrong, thats the default date and I didnt fix it:uhoh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


>





Emma&Tilly said:


>


The Air Kong is a favourite of Diesel's too. He got his on his 1st birthday and loves it! We are doing formal retrieves in obedience class and that stupid thing is the only thing he will retrieve!!! 

On his birthday. It isn't that clean now!!









Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> The Air Kong is a favourite of Diesel's too. He got his on his 1st birthday and loves it! We are doing formal retrieves in obedience class and that stupid thing is the only thing he will retrieve!!!
> 
> On his birthday. It isn't that clean now!!
> 
> ...


Ours have been SO gross that I've thrown them in the washing machine.. they come out like new ( except for the missing fuzz.... ROFL)


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

Kona's "Then" was just a few months ago, so these aren't as exciting, but I thought I'd participate anyway 

5 months - when we went and picked her out









Can you tell I'm excited?!?!









9 weeks









14 weeks - getting into trouble!









17 weeks - she was sleeping on my shoes and woke up right as i was about to snap the picture


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Then and now, Quinn post yours too*

My angel Cody (April 24, 1991-July 28, 2005) as a baby and then as an old man.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your Cody was so very handsome !!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Cody was gorgeous!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka as a puppy










Selka at about one:










Gunner as a pup:





























Gunner and Selka now:


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont know about you all but I love when their faces turn white.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> My angel Cody (April 24, 1991-July 28, 2005) as a baby and then as an old man.


Cody was just a young guy! And a handsome one too!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, Betty and Deb, for your compliments about my angel boy. I midwifed his litter, so I knew him from his entry into this world until his exit from it. I picked him out before all the pups were born (twelve total; he was number three), so we knew each other for 14 years, 3 months and 4 days until his trip to the Bridge. Old gold just floats my boat!!!!!


----------



## maggie'smommy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Maggie and Ricky (the Raccoon)*

So, my husband found this baby raccoon one day in Louisville - he was at a music store and a neighbor came out and said this little bug was orphaned and that his mother, brothers and sisters had been run over on the street nearby. So, my husband brought her home - and we fed her and she became friends with Maggie (mostly pestered Maggie and tried to get some milk from her - which wasn't happening). But as you can see from this pic, they did get along. I love this picture - it's so cute!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> I dont know about you all but I love when their faces turn white.



I love senior goldens myself but my boys grayed so early, it makes me sad. Gunner's blocky head now looks so much narrower that he is getting white. : (


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the sugar faces too. Penny is starting to get gray eyebrows... and in a way it's breaking my heart because it means she's really aging and time is marching on. I want this heart dog of mine forever !!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> I dont know about you all but I love when their faces turn white.


I was just about to say the EXACT same thing!! I just love their white faces. They get gray so early though don't they?!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggie's mom, that pic of the baby raccoon with Maggie is too adorable. Finn would make the little thing into an hors d'oeuvre!


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

about 12 weeks i think
















dirty dog!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I forgot Angel, even tho she is not a Goldie...
> 
> At 8 weeks and Now @ 2 yrs old.


She is so gorgeous. I am really looking forward to how gorgeous my Phoebe will be as an adult. Great crew you have, loved all your pics.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> I love senior goldens myself but my boys grayed so early, it makes me sad. Gunner's blocky head now looks so much narrower that he is getting white. : (


I gotta disagree Deb, Gunners head looks perfect! Very nice pics. Everyone has their own taste though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny the first day as a foster. He was 5 months old and in congestive heart failure.








Danny now:









Jasper then. 4 1/2 months old and 14 lbs.








Jasper now:










Jasmine then. See how sassy she was? (Ignore the date on the picture, this is a picture of a picture)








Jasmine now:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Danny the first day as a foster. He was 5 months old and in congestive heart failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a saint..wonderful pictures!


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is Brody at 9 weeks, 11 weeks and now at 4 months


----------

